# Stingray Front Hub



## marching_out (Sep 7, 2022)

I have all the parts in this diagram minus the fender braces. So why would there be two washers per side with no type of lock washer? Does this diagram even apply to the Stingray hubs? 1965 Deluxe if that matters.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 7, 2022)

I just zoomed in on the thread before this one and it looks like one washer.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2022)

Lock washer? I have never seen a lock washer on any of my Schwinns or double washer, fenders or not. By the way, that diagram spelled fork incorrectly, it should say forks.  🤣


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Sep 7, 2022)

The "lock" washer is labeled "cone Lockwasher", it has "ears" to index the cone, it's between the cone and fork and keeps the right cone from tightening. The left cone has a normal washer or nothing between it and the fork.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2022)

Vicious Cycle said:


> The "lock" washer is labeled "cone Lockwasher", it has "ears" to index the cone, it's between the cone and fork and keeps the right cone from tightening. The left cone has a normal washer or nothing between it and the fork.




The cone lock washer is a pretty neat piece that keeps the right side cone from turning when installing the wheel. I've never seen one on any of my Schwinns and it's listed as Part #3345 on the 62 parts sheet. Any idea when Schwinn first started using those? I've seen double cone nuts on the right side, but not one of those cone washers.


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 8, 2022)

The early Schwinn Stingrays (63-66) came with ”cone lock washer” on the RH side and a flat washer on the LH side.
These are shown below on Original Unrestored Red 63, Sky Blue 65 and a Violet 65.

I have accumulated many of these unique washers in used or NOS over the years, along with the correct silver cadmium plated axle nuts.

Note, On the Stingrays, all 1963 and early ‘64 used a Black axle/bearing cone. Later in 1964 and newer models used a silver cone.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 8, 2022)

Thank you @60sstuff. Excellent pictures and information.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 8, 2022)

@60sstuff  this is very informative, thank you for sharing.

 Would this apply to 70's model Stingrays as well?


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 9, 2022)

Rayray said:


> @60sstuff  this is very informative, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Would this apply to 70's model Stingrays as well?



Hi, my knowledge is only on the 63-66, maybe 67 Stingrays as well, but nothing later. Sorry.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 9, 2022)

Rayray said:


> @60sstuff  this is very informative, thank you for sharing.
> 
> Would this apply to 70's model Stingrays as well?



The '70s model Stingrays no longer used Script hubs. The later hubs did not have the same cone set up. The newer hubs used a cone with dust cap attached and lock nuts over the cones.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 9, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The '70s model Stingrays no longer used Script hubs. The later hubs did not have the same cone set up. The newer hubs used a cone with dust cap attached and lock nuts over the cones.



Thanks for clarifying @coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------

